# Motobecane Messenger or FantomCross Uno for commuting



## pinggolf91 (Oct 30, 2008)

I am getting a bike to ride around on campus. It will more than likely be stored outside locked up in a bike rack. Im not sure about which geometry would be better. I will also be riding it more than likely on roads when not on campus, so no cyclocross. 
Thanks


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Which ever is cheaper would be my pick. Stored outdoors + on a campus = thrashed with a quickness.


----------



## nobody (Apr 23, 2006)

Also depends on what sort of conditions you'll be ridin in, if you are lookin to have fenders and such?

That said, i have a Windsor The Hour (Moto Messenger but comes without brakes) and its great, except now i'm lookin for something with more room for fenders and tire clearance....


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

Cross Uno.
Accepts various tire sizes
Very good Brakes. 
Prolly takes fenders too


----------



## axcxnj (Sep 8, 2008)

the geometry is exactly the same on both bikes, the uno is just made to accept larger tires.

ive had both bikes and i like the uno alot more


----------

